# Canned Tuna...packed in Veg Oil or Water?



## jennifer75 (Jan 14, 2009)

Which do you prefer and why?  

I have been tempted lately to buy my tuna packed in Veg Oil but have always thought it to be unhealthy.  

Does one taste better?  Are there benefits of one over the other?


----------



## pdswife (Jan 14, 2009)

Water!  The oil adds a slimey "yucky" taste and feeling to the tuna.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 14, 2009)

Water......I think it taste better....Don't want the added fat.....


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 14, 2009)

My mom always bought it in water, but DW buys it in oil... Honestly I don't use enough of it to really compare the two...


----------



## Leolady (Jan 14, 2009)

Water.  It tastes better than with all that oil.

OMG, me the fry queen is saying that!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jan 14, 2009)

I prefer the taste without oil .


----------



## jennifer75 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hmmm. And in the market a fellow shopper told me she preferred the taste of oil packed. 

I guess there's only one way around it, buy it in oil and try it for myself.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 14, 2009)

I only buy light tuna packed in olive oil (not veg oil). I first had it in Italy, years ago, and the flavor of that tuna (generally also imported from Italy) is light years ahead of Bumblebee, et al. The quality of the fish is also noticeably different. 

I drain the oil off, but save it to use in the vinaigrette that often accompanies the tuna.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 14, 2009)

As usual, I'll be the dissenter here.  I absolutely HATE tuna packed in water.  NEVER buy it, no matter how cheap it is.  It's dry as a friggin bone & has the consistency of styrofoam no matter what you do with it.

While I used to always purchase my canned tuna in vegetable oil (& drained the oil into a bowl of dry cat food as a treat for my kitties), I now exclusively buy tuna packed in olive oil.  Both nutritious, absolutely delicious, & worth the extra $$.


----------



## jennifer75 (Jan 14, 2009)

June - Interesting. I've never noticed - or looked hard enough - for tuna packed in OO. 

How do you prepare your vinaigrette? And how are you serving your tuna? 

Sounds yummy.


----------



## Leolady (Jan 14, 2009)

There is not a store in my town that sells tuna packed in olive oil.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 14, 2009)

Water, but if I found it in OO, I'd be willing to give it a try.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 14, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> I only buy light tuna packed in olive oil (not veg oil). I first had it in Italy, years ago, and the flavor of that tuna (generally also imported from Italy) is light years ahead of Bumblebee, et al. The quality of the fish is also noticeably different.
> 
> I drain the oil off, but save it to use in the vinaigrette that often accompanies the tuna.


 
Amen.  Italian tuna in olive oil is so vastly superior to American brands it's like night and day.

When I use American brands I buy in water and then adulterate it with all kinds of other stuff.  The vegetable oil kind is skeevy to me.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 14, 2009)

Guys - I'm not talking about the fancy-shmancy pricey Italian imported tuna in olive oil.  StarKist now sells canned tuna in olive oil, & that's what I buy.  Every supermarket around here carries it - even WalMart.  Really take a minute to check out the canned tuna section of your market, because it's easy to miss.  But once you taste it & use it in your recipes, you won't forget it.

As far as what I use it for?  Besides the usual mayo tuna salad for tuna melts, etc.; plain for a Nicoise salad; as a component of various Tuna Casseroles; this is by far my favorite recipe for it:

Breezy Mediterranean Tuna Pasta Sauce
 
Two 4.5-ounce cans StarKist Solid Light Tuna Fillet in Olive Oil, undrained
Approximately 10-12 caper berries, roughly chopped (or 2 tablespoons regular capers, left whole)
Approximately 10-12 Kalamata olives, pitted & roughly chopped
1 medium fresh tomato, roughly chopped
Two large garlic cloves, peeled & chopped
Approximately ½ cup fresh Italian flat-leaf parsley, chopped
Juice from ½ a lemon
Splash of dry white Italian wine (I like Pinot Grigio)
Approximately one teaspoon dried oregano
Extra-virgin olive oil
4 tablespoons of butter (or leftover seafood butter**)
Several dashes of crushed red pepper flakes
Small handful of baby arugula (optional)
 
1# of spinach fettuccine or linquini to serve
 
Cook pasta according to package directions & drain.
 
While pasta is cooking, coat the bottom of a large skillet with extra-virgin olive oil & add butter to melt over medium heat.  Add chopped garlic & sauté lightly for just a couple of minutes.  Do not allow to brown (or – heaven forbid – burn!  If garlic burns, start over again).  
 
Add all remaining ingredients & stir occasionally – very gently – to heat through.
 
Serve over spinach pasta.
 
** “Seafood Butter” is the leftover dipping butter I save when my husband & I have steamed clams or lobster, etc., etc.  I save & freeze it to use in recipes such as this, as well as for butter-poaching thick fish like cod, etc.  While I’d never save dipping butter that was used communally by other people, hubby & I feel that we have the same “cooties”, so this has worked out quite well – lol!!


----------



## jennifer75 (Jan 14, 2009)

Fantastic!  I'm gonna hunt for some next time I'm at the market.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 14, 2009)

And I'm not kidding when I say really "look" for it.  Sometimes I'm just standing there in the canned tuna section like someone who's just entered a Twilight Zone dimension before I find it - & I'm used to buying it - lol!!  It has a darker-colored label, if that helps.  But sometimes it still takes me 5+ minutes to pick it out.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 14, 2009)

i have always liked it packed in oi. water pack is bland and dry. now i will certainly look for it in olive oil, thanks for the tip


----------



## jennyema (Jan 14, 2009)

Leolady said:


> There is not a store in my town that sells tuna packed in olive oil.


 
Look where the Italian products are.  They might shelve it there.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 14, 2009)

jennifer75 said:


> June - Interesting. I've never noticed - or looked hard enough - for tuna packed in OO.
> 
> How do you prepare your vinaigrette? And how are you serving your tuna?
> 
> Sounds yummy.


 
I frequently make a casual version of Salade Nicoise, which in France is traditionally made with the canned tuna in olive oil.  It's a composed salad of (besides the tuna) boiled tomatoes, skinny French green beans, tomatoes, hard-cooked eggs, salad greens, ripe olives, sometimes baby artichokes, and anything else fresh and sunny in the market. The ingredients are flexible. You can use as few or as many as you'd like.

For the vinaigrette, I start with a very finely chopped clove of garlic, sometimes an anchovy or two, and (definitely) a dab of Dijon mustard.  For this salad, I prefer either fresh lemon juice or white wine vinegar for the acid, and then whisk in the olive oil from the tuna can. If more is needed, I supplement.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 14, 2009)

Leolady said:


> There is not a store in my town that sells tuna packed in olive oil.


 
Try looking on the shelves where the rest of the canned fish is in your supermarket.  That's where I'm finding it these days. No need for a specialty shop!


----------



## B'sgirl (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't think it tastes good in oil. I prefer it packed in water or broth.


----------



## marigeorge (Jan 14, 2009)

It not only has to be in water, it has to be solid white albacore! I don't like the slickness of oil-packed tuna.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 14, 2009)

If you ever see real *Italian* tuna buy it and make Chef June's salad.  It's a real treat.


----------



## miniman (Jan 14, 2009)

I buy mine in brine - not a great fan, but my son likes tuna mayonnaise sandwiches.


----------



## n2cookin (Jan 14, 2009)

I prefer it in water as to oil.  But I would definately try it in Olive oil or Italian tuna if I can find it.  I would think olive oil would taste a lot better than the regular oil or just water.


----------



## mcnerd (Jan 14, 2009)

I also prefer my Tuna Fish packed in oil, Olive Oil when its available.  Has more flavor than the water.


----------



## Mama (Jan 14, 2009)

I like mine packed in water.  Don't like the sliminess in oil or the added calories.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 14, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> I only buy light tuna packed in olive oil (not veg oil). I first had it in Italy, years ago, and the flavor of that tuna (generally also imported from Italy) is light years ahead of Bumblebee, et al. The quality of the fish is also noticeably different.
> 
> I drain the oil off, but save it to use in the vinaigrette that often accompanies the tuna.


I do too..Imported is wonderful and I like your idea of saving the oil..Thanks
kades


----------



## Katie H (Jan 14, 2009)

Can't get imported olive oil-packed tuna here and I don't care for the slimyness (if that's a word) of the oil-packed tune, so it's water-packed for me.  Don't use much canned tuna so it doesn't really matter here.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 14, 2009)

Usual is chunk light packed in water - I find albacore in the can is tasteless and dry, even with the additions of onion, celery and mayo.
As a treat I'll get italian tuna in olive oil, drain some of the oil, put it in a bowl with chopped onion and italian seasoning and alittle red wine vinegar, and ground black pepper, let it sit overnight in fridge, then eat it on lettuce leaves rolled up.
Yum! It's like a sub, without the bread.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well I will certainly look for it packed in olive oil and give that a try.

But, if my choices are water or veggie oil I pick water. Admittedly packed in water it is dry and has to be worked, but I tried it in veggie oil once simply because I picked up the wrong cans, ugg I did not like it at all!


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 15, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> ...As a treat I'll get italian tuna in olive oil, drain some of the oil, put it in a bowl with chopped onion and italian seasoning and alittle red wine vinegar, and ground black pepper, let it sit overnight in fridge, then eat it on lettuce leaves rolled up.
> Yum! It's like a sub, without the bread.


 
What a great idea!  I will have to try that. I'm a big fan of breadless sandwiches.  and I have a can in the house just waiting to be devoured.


----------



## jennifer75 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok, so, is it me or are tuna cans impossible to open!?!?!?  You know how hard it is for my can opener to remain locked onto the rim and complete a trip around the edge completely removing it?  It can't do it.  Plop.  Onto the counter it goes, splashing tuna juice all over.  Multiple times this happens.  So aggravating.


----------



## mcnerd (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds like you need a new (or better) can opener.  You want one with a nice big handle for turning and usually specifies they are easier to use.  I prefer the ones that open from side, leaving no sharp edges.  I have mild Arthritis and use a manual one without a problem.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 23, 2009)

I always open cans of tuna (or sardines, or kippered herring, etc., etc.) on or over a small plate.  Then any "dribbles", along with the remaining drained oil, get poured over some dry cat food as a treat for the kitties.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 24, 2009)

I buy the packages, not the cans.  They are moist and there's no draining necessary.  It's a little pricier but if I'm having tuna, I'm doing it for something more than just tuna on white.


----------



## R Hill (Jul 5, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> As usual, I'll be the dissenter here. I absolutely HATE tuna packed in water. NEVER buy it, no matter how cheap it is. *It's dry as a friggin bone & has the consistency of styrofoam no matter what you do with it.*
> 
> While I used to always purchase my canned tuna in vegetable oil (& drained the oil into a bowl of dry cat food as a treat for my kitties), I now exclusively buy tuna packed in olive oil. Both nutritious, absolutely delicious, & worth the extra $$.


 
Geez Breezy ... tell us how you really feel

I like the oil and so do my kitties


----------



## Scotch (Jul 5, 2009)

We buy only solid albacore packed in water. It's definitely not like styrofoam -- it has a nice meaty consistency. It is dryer than oil-packed tuna, but who eats it out of the can? It ends up in tuna salad with mayo and so forth to add moisture, or in casseroles. 

Speaking of which, this is our family favorite, probably the first recipe my daughter asked for one she was on her own (yes, I confess -- I do use canned Cream of Mushroom soup now and then):

_*TUNA TETRAZZINI*_

6 ounces spaghetti
1 10½-ounce can condensed cream of mushroom soup
2 tablespoons butter
1 small onion, diced
¼ pound mushrooms, sliced
¼ cup diced pimento
¼ cup diced green pepper
2 tablespoons capers, drained
¼ cup dry sherry
1¾ cups grated cheddar cheese, divided
2 cans (7-ounces each) solid-pack albacore tuna in water
salt & pepper to taste

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees.

2. Grease 2-quart casserole.

3. Break spaghetti in pieces and cook according to package
directions; drain.

4. While spaghetti is cooking, melt butter in medium frying
pan, add onions and green peppers and saute over
medium heat until soft, about 3 minutes.

5. Add mushrooms to pan and saute until they release their
juices, about another 3 minutes; continue cooking until
most of juices have evaporated.

6. In prepared casserole, mix together condensed soup,
onion/green pepper/mushroom mixture, pimentos, capers,
sherry, and 1¼ cups cheese (note: be sure to reserve
½ cup of cheese).

7. Break tuna into chunks and mix into sauce in casserole.

8. Add cooked spaghetti to casserole and mix carefully.

9. Sprinkle remaining ½ cup of cheese over top of casserole.

10. Bake 45 – 60 minutes, until bubbly and browned on top.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 5, 2009)

Scotch said:


> but who eats it out of the can?


 
Actually I do. But I always buy it in Olive oil. I don't buy it in water.

My wife will only eat Korean brands. I can't tell the difference. 

I will look for the Italian brands.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 6, 2009)

I've never cared for the water-packed, white meat tuna. I don't think it has much flavor.  I prefer the Italian olive-oil packed light tuna. If I'm going to eat canned tuna, it's got to taste great!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 6, 2009)

Italian tuna don't mind the dark or the light..The flavor is so much better. Oh and yes it has to be oil packed..Nothing better for an anti pasto tray or just plain ol tuna salad
kadesma


----------



## JohnL (Jul 6, 2009)

I only buy albacore packed in water, because that's all that my weight watching daughter will eat!


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 6, 2009)

I am lately buying not in the can. but in the pouch, albacore, and in different formats like mesquite smoked, and enjoying them. They also fit in tighter spots in the cubby since their in pouches, and I can pull them out in a flash and choose whatever I'm in the mood for.

Bob


----------



## Thaicooking (Jul 27, 2009)

I prefer tuna in veg oil..I think it's more tasty especially when I add in salad. Yummy!!


----------



## Walt Bulander (Jul 27, 2009)

Just once, spend the big bucks ($2/can) and buy Genova brand in olive oil (Trader Joe's house brand is the same thing).

Better than any other U.S. brands, and about half way to the $8 Italian ventresca!

We go through about 8 cans a month. We also save the oil for the vinaigrette.


----------



## bourbon (Jul 27, 2009)

Another Genoa fan checking in. When I get packages from home, it's understood there will be a few cans in there


----------



## Arky (Jul 27, 2009)

It depends on what I'm using it for: Salad or sandwich - water; Casserole or creamed tuna - oil.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 28, 2009)

solid white albacore in water


----------



## Claire (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm for the solid white in water.  When I was a kid, the gray, mushy stuff in oil was pretty much all there was and it's no wonder that I hated just about all fish (the aforementioned in tuna casseroles was pretty much Friday dinner fare).  If I want olive oil on my tuna (and I usually do), I'll pour it on myself (as for salad nicoise).


----------



## fire34fighter (Aug 9, 2009)

albacore in water is the way to go


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 10, 2009)

I always buy it in water as not only does it taste better I prefer to drain and add my own oil if I want any. This way you know your oil is good quality and you can adjust the amount.


----------



## katmun (Aug 10, 2009)

I like it both ways.


----------

